# Converting your 50# e-mtb to 44# with an extension cord



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

The Pivot Shuttle is praised for weighing in at 44#'s.
Why not get our Haibikes, levo's.......down to 44# by placing the battery in backpack, losing 6#'s and using an extension cord like the Krank Bros Double Ego?


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

highroad 2 said:


> The Pivot Shuttle is praised for weighing in at 44#'s.
> Why not get our Haibikes, levo's.......down to 44# by placing the battery in backpack, losing 6#'s and using an extension cord like the Krank Bros Double Ego?


 Ummm, math much? Rider and bike weight will still be the same. Just put helium in the tires, so awesome.


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

Yes this is possible, practical and beneficial. But not perfect. I have. Abike that can do this. Sometime I ride with batt on bike but most time I backpack it. Bike feels better when you can take the weight off.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

I have a 2018 Specialized Carbon Comp Levo. I replaced the wheels with Light Bicycle 45mm carbon rims/DT Swiss hubs, tires are Nobby Nic Rocket Rons (27.5 x 3.0), and a carbon handlebar. Everything else is stock including 203 rotors and I added a seat with level 4 padding (360 grams). Bike ready to ride with pedals, bottle cage, and GPS mount weighs 45.08 lbs. 

The Pivot is listed with 2.8 Rekons, and I am running 3.0 tires.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Better to have the weight on the bike than using extra energy to carry it on your body. Although it is good for the stealth aspect.


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

JACKL said:


> Better to have the weight on the bike than using extra energy to carry it on your body. Although it is good for the stealth aspect.


I disagree with this statement most of the time. But it's just a matter of opinion. Not sure if there is a right answer.


----------



## 2wheelfun (Jan 8, 2018)

Keep the battery on the bike for better handling due to lower center of gravity and save your knees because you greatly increase the G loads carrying the battery on your back. Also you set yourself up to electrocute yourself or have one heck of a short. BAD MOJO


----------

